# I started a thread in the wrong forum



## gearloose (Aug 29, 2017)

My thread on Hillbilly Bacon in the hot smoked bacon forum should be moved to the cold smoked bacon forum. 

Thank you!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2017)

You did your Hillbilly Bacon at about 125° smoker temp, like I do my Bacon.

You put it in the right place.  Cold smoking here is considered below 100°.

It looks Great Too.

Bear

On edit, they changed the definition of cold smoked here---You were right, GL.

Bear


----------



## gearloose (Aug 29, 2017)

not according to the welcome message in the cold smoked bacon forum:


> Welcome to COLD SMOKED Bacon!  This is for bacons of all types that you have intentionally cold smoked, under 135° F internal.


That's the reason I posted this request to move the thread.  I'm just trying to follow the forum guidelines.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2017)

gearloose said:


> not according to the welcome message in the cold smoked bacon forum:
> 
> That's the reason I posted this request to move the thread.  I'm just trying to follow the forum guidelines.


That's why I corrected myself "On Edit".

You were right---I said that.

On this forum Cold Smoked Bacon used to be using under 100° smoker temp.

It seems somebody changed that to "Cold Smoked means intentionally smoked to under 135° internal" (That Goofy).

So going by that you were 100% right.

I apologize.

Bear


----------



## gearloose (Aug 29, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> It seems somebody changed that to "Cold Smoked means intentionally smoked to under 135° internal" (That Goofy).
> 
> So going by that you were 100% right.
> 
> ...


No problem.  I overlooked your edit when I made my post.  All's good.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 29, 2017)

Moved it for ya


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 29, 2017)

I checked it out, you can flag your own post for editing / moving, etc..

It will more than likely speed up the request.


----------

